# Mothers Day weekend



## TheFamilyMan (May 4, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day weekend. I had a great weekend as well with my family. So the biggest challenge I seem to be facing with my kids has to do with my 14 year old daughter. I feel like we are not even related because of how distant she is. It honestly seems like the only thing she cares about is Facebook, she lives and breathes it...her eyes are permanently glued to a screen, whether it's her computer or her phone. I can never so much as get a few words in before she blatantly ignores me! It's the most frustrating thing ever! I feel like I have tried everything to get her to stop, though lately it has been really bad. I've tried punishing her, rationally speaking to her, giving her her "space," taking her out, and a few other things but no luck. I honestly feel like I am at a stand still with my own daughter. What should I do to get across to her?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I took off the access from my daughter's phone-- she is 16. It helped a little bit.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, she is 14 not 18. your still in charge, act like it. quit trying to be her friend


----------

